# Creating An Elegant Office Design



## businesswh (May 16, 2012)

If you are redesigning your home office, the first thing that you need to do is to sit down and look at pictures of other home offices that you admire. Make notes about the things that they contain, the things that draw your eye. These are not things that you will want to copy exactly, but you can try doing similar things so that you can capture some of the elegance of those offices. This could start with paintings, artwork, and curtains, but it should extend all the way to your choice of home office furniture.

1. A Desk

The desk is the first of the four most important pieces of home office furniture because it might be the single most important thing that you purchase. Your desk needs to be functional - with a wide surface and many drawers - but it also need to look beautiful. You might need to spend a little extra to get a desk made from cherry or mahogany, but this will be worth it.

2. Bookshelves

You should attempt to get bookshelves that match the desk. They can be in the same style or they can be made from the same wood. One of the best things that you can do is to get a number of floor-to-ceiling bookshelves that are identical. This will give the office grace and coordination.

3. Lamps

Simply put, lamps look better than overhead lights. They give off a warmer sort of light that you will appreciate. They also look nice as far as decorations are concerned. They have more character. If you buy antique lamps, you can really draw on the style of ages past. You can give some of that style to your office. You do not want to have too many of these or things will just begin to look cluttered, but you should have at least two so that you can get sufficient light from them without the need for an overhead light.

4. Chairs

A beautiful desk deserves a beautiful chair. If the desk does not come with one, you can find one that will be perfect. Start by looking for the same type of wood. Then find one that has leather over the cushions. This will be more comfortable when you are in the office for a long time. You want your home office furniture to have that ideal balance of beauty and comfort.

The author of this article has expertise in office furniture. The articles on home office furniture reveals the author's knowledge on the same. The author has written many articles on office furniture as well.

Article Source: David Zaidman - EzineArticles


----------



## jacklinmor (Jun 16, 2012)

If you are going for new furniture than first you check and seen some special design because there are many kind of furniture design available in market, you can be art your own furniture design also, by this you can be compare its prices also.


----------

